# Vistablet Brand Graphics Tablet



## LauraMJ (Mar 18, 2004)

http://vistablet.net/index.php

My daughter just purchased this product with money she saved from Christmas. Upon installing the driver for it (most recent one from website v3.32), it worked exactly as described with one problem unrelated to actually using the tablet. It would interfere with some of the CD-ROM games installed on the computer. Certain of the games would freeze up upon opening, but would go back to playing normally when the driver was uninstalled. I called Vistablet tech support and was able to talk with a tech support that spoke English as a first language and who was extremely nice and helpful. The problem was solved with them sending me a "gaming driver" that is identical in all respects to the "normal" driver with the exception of having an added option available to "quit" the driver by simply right-clicking the icon on the taskbar. Once I used that feature, the games worked as they always did. Problem solved. There was a very nice and personal email follow up from the office manager the next day making sure all was okay.

Since this is the first tablet we have owned, and my daughter is just becoming involved in that aspect of graphics, we have no other experiences with tablets to compare this to, however, we have found that it is simple and easy to work with, it is easy to draw with as well as use the "mouse" features, and works well with our graphics program. Certainly, for the money we spent, it has been well worth it and the tech support is outstanding. I would certainly recommend this tablet to others.


----------

